# im restoring a 1952 schwinn panther need advise



## vintage2wheel (Nov 22, 2011)

what color should i do green on green? red/orange or is there any other colors that will work?


----------



## snickle (Nov 22, 2011)

I think green on green looks bad ass!


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 22, 2011)

Refer to as many old brochures as you can, try to keep it as it could have come from the Schwinn factory.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 23, 2011)

*Panther*

One thing to note is the year date on your frame.  In 1954 .... and late 53' Schwinn offered Opalescent colors for the Panther.   You could go Metallic red on red, Blue on blue, Green on green in the last year of production for that model.   Wonder why they didn't do Opalescent black?  In any case some cool options if you have a later bike.  Rarest by far for the mens models was the blue on blue.  I've restored a 1/2 dozen or so in the blue on blue and they look killer.   In my opinion, the black/red is the mo-o-o-o-o-o-st boring.

Or be an innovator!   PINK PANTHER!


----------



## snickle (Nov 23, 2011)

Blue on blue? got any pics? That sounds even more badass than green on green as blue is my favorite color.


----------



## twjensen (Nov 23, 2011)

*color*

Green on green with red/white pinstripe. A+


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 24, 2011)

*Here you go,...*






Just kiddin. It's my girlfriends 51. Not stock colors!


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 24, 2011)

*Speaking of pink.*





Pretty sweet. Although green on green with red and white pinstripes would be hot. I'm working on a new paint scheme for my 50 Panther right now.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 24, 2011)

What size is the pink one in the background, or is it just the perspective making it look smaller?

Dave


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 24, 2011)

*It's a 20 inch.*





Pretty cool huh? The guy won his class at 2011 Autorama in Sacramento.


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 28, 2011)

Beautiful set of mother/daughter Schwinns! The little 20" model looks every bit as stylish as her big sister. 

Dave


----------



## Pauliemon (Nov 28, 2011)

*They were very cool.*

After the show, the guy that built that pair told me he already had next years bike at his painter's shop. Lol! I wish I could do that. I'm usually still working on them at the show. I guess I work better under pressure.


----------

